Ask HN: Are there laptops with batteries that last a week? - tosh
======
brudgers
[I am not an electrical engineer]

As a practical matter, laptop batteries are limited by FAA regulations: no
more than 12v and no more than 100 watt-hours. [1] A laptop that runs off of
battery power for a week probably must be engineered backward from the 100
watt-hour limitation. A week has 168 hours so a processor running continuously
at one watt uses the entire battery budget in about four days without powering
a screen or a network chip. [2]

Good luck.

[1]:
[https://www.faa.gov/about/office_org/headquarters_offices/as...](https://www.faa.gov/about/office_org/headquarters_offices/ash/ash_programs/hazmat/passenger_info/media/Airline_passengers_and_batteries.pdf)

[2]: None of which means the idea isn't a viable Kickstarter.

------
baccredited
I have this thing and it is a beast. Doesn't exactly answer your question, but
might help you anyway.

Might run your laptop for a week:
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06W9FWFXD/ref=oh_aui_sear...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06W9FWFXD/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1)

------
PaulHoule
In continuous use? Or just sleeping?

~~~
tosh
I was thinking of typical daily use

~~~
PaulHoule
Some laptops take two battery packs, you can change one while it runs on the
other. You can then have as many spares as you need.

------
askafriend
What is the purpose of something like this? Camping?

